# can you overtighten a boa sys?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

just got my 1st pair of boots w the boa sys (fargos) ... anyone have any feedback on how tight they should be?

can i overtighten them (dont want to break them, but i do want them snug on the ankle/shins)

any feedback appreciated


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

The company that makes them touts that you will NOT be able to break them no matter how much you tighten.

Whether or not you break your foot or ankle by cranking the hell out of them is another story, though. Heh, circulation will definitely be cut off before you break them.

I love my BOA system on my K2 Raiders and had this fear when I first bought them.

But after wearing them quite a few times, I have no reservations about cranking them down to the max. One thing I do actually worry a little about is resting my board's edge on top of my boot for support while on a ski lift. I have heard the weight and sharpness of the board and edge could possibly weaken or cut the BOA wire.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i broke mine from over tighten
the cables did not break the knob did
i did it on purpose though


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> i broke mine from over tighten
> the cables did not break the knob did
> i did it on purpose though


how many turns did you turn it from "just right"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I find that my feet hurt from how tight they get long before i'm at the limit of where I could realistically keep cranking to.









how tight are you trying to run your boots? You do want circulation to make it to your toes you know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't worry AT ALL about breaking them. The knob OR the actual cables...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

yar i wondered this kinda thing.

with lace ups you can kinda tighten them until your fingers go blue

with boa you can tighten them until your feet go numb and then just keep on tightening them!

for consistent fit time and time again, i have tried to count the knob turns, but it never works out.

in the end i found it is best simply not to worry about it. Boa are so easy to loosen or tighten, just do so when necessary. it is supposed to be that easy and so just revel in the luxury of it all! it might take a bit of getting used to, but there it is. IMO


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Just tighten them until they are snug and as tight as you want them without cutting off the circulation from your feet. Don't worry about breaking them... the boot is more likely to wear out before you break a cable. I've had my Contras for 4 season and have never snapped a cable or broke a dial... I did accidentally pull the dial out of a boot once, but that was easily fixed with a bit of shoe goo


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I wish my Motos had the BOA system. next pair of boots I buy I'm gonna get the BOA.


----------

